
Ask HN: Who Is Hiring Now (EU/ Remote)? - yvoschaap
Special edition for people affected by Corona&#x2F;economic changes.<p>European or remote jobs only for easy filtering.  I’m sure a US thread will also appear.<p>No internships or visa needs.<p>Please only post if you personally are part of the hiring company—no recruiting firms or job boards. Only one post per company. If it isn&#x27;t a household name, explain what your company does.<p>Commenters: please don&#x27;t reply to job posts to complain about something. It&#x27;s off topic here.<p>Readers: please only email if you are personally interested in the job.
======
probably_wrong
Two points:

1\. Dang has mentioned that he's planning on making a special thread, likely
called "Who is hiring right now?" later today:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22623533](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22623533)

2\. Per the FAQ, I thought only 'whoishiring' is allowed to submit "Who is
hiring" posts?

